# Playstation 4: Vendute 7 milioni in tutto il Mondo



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

Lo riporta direttamente l'Azienda Giapponese Sony.


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2014)

Uhm, sono tante?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Uhm, sono tante?



avoglia un grandissimo inizio e senza gioconi


----------



## Liuke (17 Aprile 2014)

io sono passato da "la prendo al d1" a "la prendo a settembre quando esce fifa15"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> io sono passato da "la prendo al d1" a "la prendo a settembre quando esce fifa15"



io ho ancora in mente di prenderla fra 2-3 anni...tanto di gioconi solo PS4 è uscito soltanto Infamous


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Aprile 2014)

Io la prenderò si e no tra 10 anni  A parte gli scherzi, è un bel risultato in termini di vendite e dimostra ancora una volta come questo settore sia sempre in salute.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Uhm, sono tante?



Non ci sono dati ufficiali,ma le stime parlano di 3 milioni di pezzi venduti dai rivali di Microsoft,vedi tu


----------



## Jino (17 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ci sono dati ufficiali,ma le stime parlano di 3 milioni di pezzi venduti dai rivali di Microsoft,vedi tu



Wow


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Aprile 2014)

Sony è un marchio leggendario.


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2014)

Sony ha fatto una campagna pubblicitaria clamorosa. Se lo merita tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ci sono dati ufficiali,ma le stime parlano di 3 milioni di pezzi venduti dai rivali di Microsoft,vedi tu



madonna che roba...e direi che è giusto così...la Playstation ha più storia, tradizione, esclusive, fascino...come Milan e Inter xD


----------



## Canonista (18 Aprile 2014)

Non penso arriverà mai alle vendite della PS2.
Considerando che c'è un ricambio generazionale anche più veloce.


----------



## Butcher (18 Aprile 2014)

Dato confortante, ma anche no, per la Sony; in continuo calo su ogni fronte (tranne videogaming).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2014)

A quanto siamo arrivati con il prezzo?


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Aprile 2014)

Ho un amico che lavora in un centro commerciale nel settore videogiochi.Ma le sconsigliata con tutto il cuore e m'ha detto di virare su Xbox One.A parte il fatto che io sono ancora indeciso e che soprattutto ora le console costano troppo,a me le esclusive sony non piacciono.Troppi giochi di ruolo quando invece io amo gli sparatutto.

Comunque me l'ha sconsigliata perché a detta sua,hanno venduto una decina di Ps4 e dopo soli 3/4 mesi dalla vendita sono arrivati 4 clienti col Joystick in mano,facendo vedere come i due analogici erano rotti,staccati,la stessa cosa vale per i grilletti posteriori.
Invece (sempre a detta del mio amico) la One costa si 100 euro in più,ma è costruita con materiali più solidi,le cuffiette sono belle,non quello schifo che da Sony e i cavi HDMI etc sono placcati in oro che non è cosa da poco.

Va be ragazzi io dico soltanto aspettate almeno 1 anno (anche di più) prima di comprare una console,anche perché ora di esclusive belle non ce ne per nessuna delle due console...Poi tra 1 anno il prezzo si abbassa,escono più giochi,i difetti delle console si scoprono tutti etc e ogni persona tira le proprie somme.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Aprile 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ho un amico che lavora in un centro commerciale nel settore videogiochi.Ma le sconsigliata con tutto il cuore e m'ha detto di virare su Xbox One.A parte il fatto che io sono ancora indeciso e che soprattutto ora le console costano troppo,a me le esclusive sony non piacciono.Troppi giochi di ruolo quando invece io amo gli sparatutto.
> 
> Comunque me l'ha sconsigliata perché a detta sua,hanno venduto una decina di Ps4 e dopo soli 3/4 mesi dalla vendita sono arrivati 4 clienti col Joystick in mano,facendo vedere come i due analogici erano rotti,staccati,la stessa cosa vale per i grilletti posteriori.
> Invece (sempre a detta del mio amico) la One costa si 100 euro in più,ma è costruita con materiali più solidi,le cuffiette sono belle,non quello schifo che da Sony e i cavi HDMI etc sono placcati in oro che non è cosa da poco.
> ...



strano,perchè io lavoro da gamestop e sinceramente abbiamo avuto più reclami sulle xone che sulle ps4


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Aprile 2014)

*La* consolle è sempre la Play


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2014)

Mah,per me comprare delle console nel 2014 è una cosa incomprensibile.
Io non ne prenderei una neanche se avessi i soldi di Berlusconi.


----------



## BB7 (26 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah,per me comprare delle console nel 2014 è una cosa incomprensibile.
> Io non ne prenderei una neanche se avessi i soldi di Berlusconi.



Io invece ne comprerei una, ma della old-gen


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah,per me comprare delle console nel 2014 è una cosa incomprensibile.
> Io non ne prenderei una neanche se avessi i soldi di Berlusconi.



Perché?


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2014)

Cioè con i giochi che ci sono ad oggi sul mercato io non capisco il prendere la play 4, boh. Mi sembra assai prematuro, io aspetto decisamente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè con i giochi che ci sono ad oggi sul mercato io non capisco il prendere la play 4, boh. Mi sembra assai prematuro, io aspetto decisamente.


Infatti. Poi non si sà se la Sony voglia rendere retrocompatibile la PS4 o no.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io invece ne comprerei una, ma della old-gen


Io piglierei la Playstation old gen solo ed esclusivamente per MGS4 



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché?



Ma per varie ragioni. Sono macchine che tra sei mesi saranno già obsolete,senza contare che ora come ora le prestazioni di un pc da gaming con 500 euro di aggiornamento sono superiori a quelle di 'ste scatolette. Il divario tra PC e console è imbarazzante. E vogliamo parlare dei giochi? Che cavolo offrono Playstation e Xbox? I noiosissimi Battlefield,Call of Duty e un'altra dozzina di sparatutto (che poi,come cacchio si faccia a mirare con un JOYSTICK non lo capisco. La mira con l'uso del pollice è scomodissima)? Ci sono anche su PC (dove girano pure meglio). L'unica esclusiva decente per XboxOne è Forza Motorsport. E il prezzo? Per me pagare 70 EURO un gioco è una follia;su PC i giochi costano molto meno: su Steam,durante i saldi (peraltro molto frequenti) con 70 euro compri un sacco di roba.

Il PC,in definitiva,è superiore a tutto. Rapporto qualità prezzo,valore dei giochi e prestazioni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io piglierei la Playstation old gen solo ed esclusivamente per MGS4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le consolle hanno più giochi e molta più varietà e dire il contrario secondo me è follia. Sono dati di fatto,un the last of us on un gta V(tanto per citarne 2 ma un vero gamer ne può nominare a centinaia di giochi) su pc non ci saranno mai


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io piglierei la Playstation old gen solo ed esclusivamente per MGS4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi trovi perfettamente d'accordo. Comprare una console per qualche esclusiva economicamente non vale la pena.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io piglierei la Playstation old gen solo ed esclusivamente per MGS4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molti titoli su PC non escono nemmeno. Senza considerare il fatto che finché verranno prodotti videogame per una determinata console sai che gireranno, per PC invece dopo uno o due anni potresti dover acquistare una scheda video migliore o più ram per far solo partire un gioco.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Molti titoli su PC non escono nemmeno. Senza considerare il fatto che finché verranno prodotti videogame per una determinata console sai che gireranno, per PC invece dopo uno o due anni potresti dover acquistare una scheda video migliore o più ram per far solo partire un gioco.



su un pc gaming da 500€ ci gireranno giochi per circa 4-5 anni (e lo dico per esperienza) inizialmente ad una risoluzione due volte migliore della console e poi un po' più bassa (uguale alla console). Inoltre per aggiornarlo non rispendi altre 500€ di botta come per le console: un anno cambi la scheda video, un altro il processore, e il grosso è fatto. In sostanza, il pc conviene su ogni fronte. La maggior parte dei titoli ormai sono multi (un buon 80%). E fidati che GTA V uscirà pure per il pc, com'è sempre accaduto fino al IV.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Aprile 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> su un pc gaming da 500€ ci gireranno giochi per circa 4-5 anni (e lo dico per esperienza) inizialmente ad una risoluzione due volte migliore della console e poi un po' più bassa (uguale alla console). Inoltre per aggiornarlo non rispendi altre 500€ di botta come per le console: un anno cambi la scheda video, un altro il processore, e il grosso è fatto. In sostanza, il pc conviene su ogni fronte. La maggior parte dei titoli ormai sono multi (un buon 80%). E fidati che GTA V uscirà pure per il pc, com'è sempre accaduto fino al IV.



curioso come ci siano tra quelli nell'immagine solo 16 giochi per pc di cui la maggior parte sono giochi sportivi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Aprile 2014)

Ragazzi chiudiamo questo Off Topic


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi chiudiamo questo Off Topic



Apri un topic per questa discussione, mi sembra interessante.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> le consolle hanno più giochi e molta più varietà e dire il contrario secondo me è follia. Sono dati di fatto,un the last of us on un gta V(tanto per citarne 2 ma un vero gamer ne può nominare a centinaia di giochi) su pc non ci saranno mai



Dai,se confrontiamo Xbox360 e Play3 con il PC,quest'ultimo vince a mani basse,anche come quantità di giochi. Ok,il PC non ha robe come Red Dead Redemption (che io considero un capolavoro),o Mgs4,o The Last of Us -mentre GTA V per PC uscirà,anche se non si sa ancora quando- ma tutti gli altri titoli di richiamo delle console,come Battlefield,Cod,AC,Fifa,Pes,li trovi anche su PC. Dove,ripeto,girano meglio.
E per la next gen le cose non saranno tanto meglio per le console: XboxOne e Play4 hanno sempre meno esclusive,e buona parte dei titoli di richiamo usciranno,o sono già usciti,su PC.

E poi,ci sono anche giochi che io considero dei capolavori assoluti che trovi solo su PC,come la magnifica serie dei TOTAL WAR,o i vari Civilization,o i prodotti della Paradox Strategy Games (ok,sono giochi di strategia,ma rimangono titoli eccezionali)



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Molti titoli su PC non escono nemmeno. Senza considerare il fatto che finché verranno prodotti videogame per una determinata console sai che gireranno, per PC invece dopo uno o due anni potresti dover acquistare una scheda video migliore o più ram per far solo partire un gioco.


Vedi sopra. Non molti,semmai alcuni. Poi oh,sono tutti titoli molto belli,per carità,ma io francamente non spenderei 400 euro per un prodotto dove ci sono solo 5-6 capolavori in esclusiva,e poi solo roba che puoi trovare anche su PC.
Comunque,la storia del PC che deve essere aggiornato ogni due o tre anni è un falso mito. Se prendi un buon PC,puoi giocare tranquillamente a qualsiasi gioco per MOOOLTO tempo. Poi magari trovi il mattone che è stato ottimizzato male,però puoi tranquillamente giocarci personalizzando le opzioni video. Per esempio,The Witcher 2 per PC è un mattone ottimizzato a pene di segugio,però se setti tutte i dettagli grafici a livelli medio-bassi gira comunque MOLTO meglio rispetto a quanto non faccia su una Xbox 360. (E sarà la stessa cosa anche per The Witcher 3).



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> su un pc gaming da 500€ ci gireranno giochi per circa 4-5 anni (e lo dico per esperienza) inizialmente ad una risoluzione due volte migliore della console e poi un po' più bassa (uguale alla console). Inoltre per aggiornarlo non rispendi altre 500€ di botta come per le console: un anno cambi la scheda video, un altro il processore, e il grosso è fatto. In sostanza, il pc conviene su ogni fronte. La maggior parte dei titoli ormai sono multi (un buon 80%). E fidati che GTA V uscirà pure per il pc, com'è sempre accaduto fino al IV.



Quoto.



E faccio una domanda


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> curioso come ci siano tra quelli nell'immagine solo 16 giochi per pc di cui la maggior parte sono giochi sportivi



Quella era una immagine presa dalla sezione console, e in diversi giochi non era scritta (benché presente) la versione per pc. Questa classifica comprende tutti i giochi più belli per pc usciti negli ultimi due anni e sono decisamente più di 15...  figurati se per qualche esclusiva tornerei mai a comprarmi una console!

P.S. tra l'altro se facciamo un confronto sui prezzi, un gioco per pc può essere comprato tramite origin o steam con una key originale a prezzi decisamente più bassi rispetto ai 60-70€ dei giochi per console. Un esempio: Dark Souls 2, per console nuovo costa 60€ mentre per pc l'ho trovato a 18€ su un sito che vende solo steam code.

















Chiuso OT.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Dai,se confrontiamo Xbox360 e Play3 con il PC,quest'ultimo vince a mani basse,anche come quantità di giochi. Ok,il PC non ha robe come Red Dead Redemption (che io considero un capolavoro),o Mgs4,o The Last of Us -mentre GTA V per PC uscirà,anche se non si sa ancora quando- ma tutti gli altri titoli di richiamo delle console,come Battlefield,Cod,AC,Fifa,Pes,li trovi anche su PC. Dove,ripeto,girano meglio.
> E per la next gen le cose non saranno tanto meglio per le console: XboxOne e Play4 hanno sempre meno esclusive,e buona parte dei titoli di richiamo usciranno,o sono già usciti,su PC.


Su PC c'è Half Life, il miglior FPS di tutti i tempi. Ok è uscito anche su console, ma specie le versioni playstation sono state piuttosto trascurate non traducendole neanche nella nostra lingua.


----------



## vota DC (27 Aprile 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E poi,ci sono anche giochi che io considero dei capolavori assoluti che trovi solo su PC,come la magnifica serie dei TOTAL WAR,o i vari Civilization,o i prodotti della Paradox Strategy Games (ok,sono giochi di strategia,ma rimangono titoli eccezionali)



Se la Playstation avesse mantenuto l'approccio iniziale invece di "specializzarsi" (piaga che ha portato il declino di molti generi e la semplificazione di molti giochi) altro che 7 milioni di vendite. Ricordo che per la PS1 c'era pure RED ALERT. La Nintendo poi faceva meglio dato che c'erano strategici a turni di alto livello di cui aveva l'esclusiva.


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Poi non si sà se la Sony voglia rendere *retrocompatibile *la PS4 o no.



Ma infatti se lo fosse stata l'avrei già presa di certo. Invece no, peccato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti se lo fosse stata l'avrei già presa di certo. Invece no, peccato.


Una cosa certa è mettere in vendita i giochi ps3 sullo store e renderli accessibili tramite streaming Gaikai.


----------

